# Speeding fine



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Recently my relative received a speeding fine on the way to Valencia airport to pick up
her,but was unable to log on the website to pay the 150 € which I think it quite steep

Please advice 

Thank you,Cecilia


----------



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

In my area if you pay a speeding fine within 21 days you get a 30% reduction. So a 161 kph on the motorway = 100€ fine which became 70€ which could be paid at our local Santander Bank.


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

It depends which area. Was it in Catalunya? If so I have a phone number and you can pay by card. Not at home at the moment but if you let me know I will post it.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

??? I thought they were on their way to Valencia airport - not quite in Catalunya.

Aren't the discounts mentioned only for residents? In this area (Valencia) you get 50% discount if paid straight away.


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

depends where they are travelling from.


snikpoh said:


> ??? I thought they were on their way to Valencia airport - not quite in Catalunya.
> 
> Aren't the discounts mentioned only for residents? In this area (Valencia) you get 50% discount if paid straight away.


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

The discounts are for everybody as I just paid a fine for a non resident, you travel through Catalunya between here and the UK which is when most people get fined.


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

*Speeding Fine*



111KAB said:


> In my area if you pay a speeding fine within 21 days you get a 30% reduction. So a 161 kph on the motorway = 100€ fine which became 70€ which could be paid at our local Santander Bank.


Thank you for your reply,our relative received the notice a few months later and tried to pay online but was unsuccessful !


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

*Speeding Fine*



gill556 said:


> It depends which area. Was it in Catalunya? If so I have a phone number and you can pay by card. Not at home at the moment but if you let me know I will post it.


Sorry it was in Valencia,also she received the notice in UK a few months later !


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

*Speeding Fine*



snikpoh said:


> ??? I thought they were on their way to Valencia airport - not quite in Catalunya.
> 
> Aren't the discounts mentioned only for residents? In this area (Valencia) you get 50% discount if paid straight away.


Well,she is non resident and does not qualify for said discounts anyway.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

celia50 said:


> Well,she is non resident and does not qualify for said discounts anyway.


Look at the link to the the thread _"speeding fine"_. You can find it by scrolling down to Similar Threads. In that thread there's a link to the DGT (Dirección General de Tráfico) and there it tells you the different ways of paying a fine


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Look at the link to the the thread "speeding fine". You can find it by scrolling down to Similar Threads. In that thread there's a link to the DGT (Dirección General de Tráfico) and there it tells you the different ways of paying a fine


Thanks for your help,I would check the threads and hopefully sort this 'fine'


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

*Chapter and Verse from DGT!*

*Payment of Speeding and other Motoring Offence Fines.*

Full information at this webpage... In Spanish Only

 https://sede.dgt.gob.es/sede/faces/paginas/multas/index.xhtml

The information given below contains the information gleaned from the above webpage and subsequent links, translated into English.

*Information regarding existing fines: *
You can pay from the DGT web site Dirección General de Tráfico : Trámites y Multas: JEFATURA VIRTUAL : ¿Alguna Multa? or by calling 060 using a credit card, or debit card. 
You can also go to a branch of Banco Santander, or a post office. 
Payment Reduction: If the complaint is prior to May 25, 2010 if payment is made within 30 days, there is a 30% discount.
If the complaint is dated May 25, 2010 or later, if payment is made within 20 calendar days, there is a 50% reduction of the fine.

*To pay the fine using the 060 phone facility* Within Spain Only
To pay the fines of Traffic Department by phone by calling 060, within the voluntary period. Please have your credit card or debit card and notification and the notice you received.Remember that when payment is made it must cross-reference to the file number contained in the notice you received.
The service operates from Monday to Sunday 24 hours a day

*Other methods of payment...* Within Spain only
In the Spanish branches of Banco Santander
In post offices (Correos)
In the Offices of the Provincial and Local Traffic Department 

Remember: As of March 4, 2013, the Provincial Traffic Offices are NOT allowed to receive payment of fines in cash.

Remember also that in all cases, when payment is made it must cross-reference to the file number contained in the notice you received.

*Payment online..*.

Complete the form contained in this link...

https://apls.dgt.es/WEB_Sanciones/jsp/sincertificado/identificacionPagador.jsf 

The amount entered as the payment due should be the full amount shown on the notification. The web page will calculate any discount due for prompt payment.

Acceptance and Payment of discounted fines waives any any right of appeal on your part against the fine.

*Discounts...*
The amount of discount available depends on the date upon which the fine was issued and the elapsed period before payment is made...

For fines issued before 24/5/2010 and paid within 30 days _of the date of issue_, a 30% discount will apply.
For fines issued after 24/5/2010 and paid within 20 days _of the date of issue_, a 50% discount will apply.
Again Acceptance and Payment of discounted fines waives any right of appeal against the fine.

*Table of Fines and Points...*

See this link...

[urlhttp://dgt.es/was6/portal/contenidos/documentos/la_dgt/recursos_humanos_empleo/oposiciones/cuadro_velocidad.pdf [/url]


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

*Speeding Fine*

Thanks so much whitenoiz for your reply,very helpful indeed and much appreciated


----------

